# Islamic Homosexual Pederasty and Afghanistans Dancing Boys.



## teapartysamurai (Apr 24, 2010)

them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punishedor they are murdered.






 An Afghan dancing boy




> Last night, I watched the saddest little movie, a brave Frontline documentary about the Bacha Bazi, the underage dancing boys of Afghanistan. These children are sex slaves to older, powerful Afghan menin this instance, former Northern Alliance warlords, who have purchased them from their impoverished families or, as orphans, simply taken them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punishedor they are murdered.
> 
> Human Rights Watch, cited by Amnesty International, first broke this story in 1997. They cited it as a Taliban-abuse. I write about this in my book _The Death of Feminism_. Now UNICEF says that this practice has to be eradicated. The documentary narrative admits that, although such sex slavery is illegal, the police will not make arrests, and that the rare jail sentence is quickly commuted. The police themselves often comprise the all-male audiences who enjoy the dancing boy performances.
> 
> The bacha bazi kind of homosexuality is strictly prison-sex: it is taken by force, and is strictly about money and power. (In prison, this translates into protection.) The Afghan children have no choice but to make the best of it. Their lives are ruined, as one boy said on camera. But, when they age out, at eighteen, they hope to set up a stable of dancing boys of their own as the only or the best way to earn money.


 
Chesler Chronicles  Islamic Homosexual Pederasty and Afghanistan?s ?Dancing Boys.?

This is extremely sad and another example of how multicuturalism is a joke.  Not all cultures are equal, and not all cultures should be encouraged.

This practice, should just be made extinct.


----------



## rdean (Apr 24, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punished&#8212;or they are murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the conservative right wing in Afghanistan.  Liberals believe in human rights.
In Afghanistan, conservatives want them to dance, here, they want them dead.

Anti-gay sign receives two new coats

"TO BE GAY = DEATH."

Westboro Baptist Church Home Page

Saddleback: Homosexuals Not Welcome As Members - Steven Waldman


----------



## chanel (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuck you. Only a very sick individual would equate this atrocity with Republicans. What is wrong with you?

Sad story tps. Have you read the Kite Runner or the sequel? Heartbreaking


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2010)

chanel said:


> Fuck you. Only a very sick individual would equate this atrocity with Republicans. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Sad story tps. Have you read the Kite Runner or the sequel? Heartbreaking



rdean is so completely sapped of intelligent individual thought that there is no accusation too pathetic for his stupid 'logic'. To call him a moron is unkind - to morons who, generally, are more intelligent than rdean.


----------



## rdean (Apr 24, 2010)

chanel said:


> Fuck you. Only a very sick individual would equate this atrocity with Republicans. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Sad story tps. Have you read the Kite Runner or the sequel? Heartbreaking



Umm, let's see.

Republicans are against "hate crime laws".

Republicans are against giving " the right for hospital visits" for gay partners.

Republicans are against marriage or civil unions for gays.

Republicans hard work in Virginia just paid off, gay and lesbian state workers in that state are no longer specifically protected against discrimination.  They could all be fired and evicted.

Republicans are hard at work keeping gays out of the military.  Meaning, no GI bill, no guaranteed home loan.

****************

People For the American Way: Anti-Gay Politics and the Religious Right

Sen. Lott's equating gays with alcoholics and kleptomaniacs, but it has long been a central tenet of Religious Right groups that homosexuals are diseased,

****************

Imagine being accused of threatening the very fabric and foundation of society because of who you are. Imagine being blamed for disasters like 9/11 and Katrina because gays incur God's wrath as they did in Sodom. (Sodom didn't actually have anything to do with gays, but that's another debate.) There are people out there who will believe those accusations and use it as justification for discriminating against gays or committing acts of violence against gays.

Imagine being compared to the lowest of society such as pedophiles even though most pedophiles are heterosexual. The argument posed by opponents of gay civil rights insist that gays want to harm children. It's not unlike how those who opposed desegregation tried to incite fear by saying black men wanted to rape white women.

Newsvine - How Gays Suffer From Anti-Gay Laws

*********************

The next step:

If gays are the cause of 9/11 and Katrina.

If gays are the death of the American Family.

If gays are pedophiles who are only after children.

Then what should be done to protect us from these "monsters"?  What's the Next Step?

Think it through.  Why does the right wing want "guns"?


----------



## California Girl (Apr 24, 2010)

rdean said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you. Only a very sick individual would equate this atrocity with Republicans. What is wrong with you?
> ...



Ladies and Gentlemen.... the 'Moron of the Month' Award goes to .......





rdean. 

For the above post. It is breathtaking in its stupidity, has such a depth of partisanship that is rarely seen and, above all, provides absolutely no genuine evidence on the accusation, or relevance to the OP.



Congratulations, rdean.


----------



## Jos (Apr 25, 2010)

How easy to look at other peoples culture and pick bad parts, what about all the bad parts of American culture?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 25, 2010)

Describing it as "Islamic" is purposefully misleading. One cannot be a gay Muslim.


----------



## Madeline (Apr 25, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punished&#8212;or they are murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, in your view, this is news?  That child rape occurs in Afganistan just as it does in Europe and the US?

I bet they have burglaries there as well.  Lemme know when you find out.

O, and by the way "homosexuality" is NEVER about child rape.  EVER.  Child raping is whole different sexuality and predation on the weak is its driving force.  The sexuality of a homosexual, like that of a heterosexual, is about desire for intimacy with another _adult._

Just thought I mention that, since you seem to be so fascinated by this phenomena.


----------



## California Girl (Apr 25, 2010)

Madeline said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punishedor they are murdered.
> ...



See, this is the problem with using BIG BLUE type..... when you make an ass of yourself, it's highlighted.

Why do you think your posts are so much more important than everyone else's?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 25, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Describing it as "Islamic" is purposefully misleading. One cannot be a gay Muslim.


Yes, you can.

Define:muslism

Define:gay

You just can't be a gay _perfect_ muslim


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 25, 2010)

Isn't pederasty homosexual by definition, making ;homosexual pederasty' redundant?


----------



## Kalam (Apr 25, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > Describing it as "Islamic" is purposefully misleading. One cannot be a gay Muslim.
> ...


Someone who submits to the will of God as expressed in the Qur'an and authentic ahadith.



JBeukema said:


> Define:gay


Homosexual.



JBeukema said:


> You just can't be a gay _perfect_ muslim


I'm not one to toss around accusations of disbelief recklessly, but some issues are black and white. Homosexuality is one of them and a person who knowingly disobeys clear commandments is not a believer.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2010)

does this not occur in many countries of many religions....why not do one on altar boys and the catholic church?


----------



## chanel (Apr 25, 2010)

The Catholic Church scandal is in the news every other day.  Had you heard of this before?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 25, 2010)

Kalam said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



One does not choose to be a homosexual. One merely chooses whether to act upon their sexual desires. One can be a homosexual and also be a muslim, believing their is no god but God and Muhammad was his prophet.

They are not mutually exclusive. Mutual exclusiveness only comes into play if they act upon their sexual desires (in which case they'd be _Kufrul-Istibdaal _if they tried to justify it as many gay Christians do)


----------



## bodecea (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's a thought....in a society where women are treated as objects, I see men seeking connective relationships with other men.   It was so with the Greeks.  I wonder if what we are seeing here is similar.


----------



## Gunny (Jun 7, 2010)

rdean said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punishedor they are murdered.
> ...



They aren't any more intolerant, conservative, nor extreme  than YOU, rdone.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 7, 2010)

chanel said:


> The Catholic Church scandal is in the news every other day.  Had you heard of this before?



yes ma'am...i saw the documentary...its shocking and its horrible...but its hardly confined to one religion or one region


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 7, 2010)

bottom lined...its child slavery for sexual gratification ..no different from what goes on daily in nearly all countries....sexual expoilation of children


----------



## rdean (Jun 7, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Isn't pederasty homosexual by definition, making ;homosexual pederasty' redundant?



Not if a man has anal sex with a woman.


----------



## rdean (Jun 7, 2010)

California Girl said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > chanel said:
> ...



So you are saying that the hatred shown the gays by the right wing in this country is "not so bad"?  

So when the right compares gays with murder, stealing, drug addiction, they are doing it in a "harmless" and "loving" way?

Can't you see it's you who's blind.

If the right wing could get away with it, they would turn the US into Uganda.

They're the ones who helped turn Uganda into Uganda.

U.S. pastors aid a most un-Christian agenda in Uganda - Baltimore Sun

*Mr. Warren's message wasn't prompted by outrage at the treatment of gays, however, but by accusations that he had helped create the bill. *Mr. Warren's Saddleback Church has hosted a Ugandan pastor who supports the legislation, but the purpose-driven pastor insists he has had no role shaping the proposed law. Though Mr. Warren deserves to be taken at his word, other comments he made are problematic.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 7, 2010)

Madeline said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punishedor they are murdered.
> ...



I agree child rape should be erradicated where-ever its found. No second chance for these scumbags. 
The difference is in America or Europe if we discover child rape like what is going on Afghanistan, then we get those bastards. From the piece, it seems like Afghani culture actually encourages this!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 7, 2010)

Kalam said:


> Describing it as "Islamic" is purposefully misleading. One cannot be a gay Muslim.



Just like Muslims can't murder either, yet honor killing is rabid in your demonic religion! Get over it, your religion is hypocritical!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 7, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> does this not occur in many countries of many religions....why not do one on altar boys and the catholic church?



I knew someone was going to go there! 

First, whatever you say, it appears the Afghani way is much more brutal.
Second, the Catholic Church neve condoned child rape, then made the horrendous move to try to cover it up, in order to conceal a scandel! Poor choice/
Third, Christian non-Catholics don't see to have the Altar boy problem and Evangenicals are some of the best, nicest, compassionate and charitable people around nowadays. They beat atheists in these categories across the board.
Fourth, Altar boy stories make the headlines, but its doesn't appear to be as rabid as this Afghani slaves!


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 7, 2010)

hellbitch said:


> bottom lined...its child slavery for sexual gratification ..no different from what goes on daily in nearly all countries....sexual expoilation of children



The lowest the human race has to offer is a child sexual predator!


----------



## rdean (Jun 7, 2010)

Saudi Child Bride Turned Back Over to 80-Year-Old Husband
Wednesday, August 26, 2009  

Print ShareThisA Saudi Arabian father forced his 10-year-old daughter to return to her 80-year-old husband Sunday, after she was found hiding at the home of her aunt for 10 days, Arab News reported.

Saudi Child Bride Turned Back Over to 80-Year-Old Husband - International News | News of the World | Middle East News | Europe News - FOXNews.com

The hypocrisy of the right wing in this country is staggering.  

A perfectly legal marriage of a 10 year old to an 80 year old man in Saudi Arable is completely ignored because they are our allies, our president held hands and mouth kissed a Saudi prince, they own 7% of America and the number one reason?  It's "heterosexual" so it's "kind of normal".

And the right becomes "outraged" because of the imagined "gay" aspect of dancing boys.

And, when you compare what the right wants to do to gays here, they become super outraged.

The right wing are turds.  They are only against evil with it suits them. Sure, you may find a few that aren't "anti gay", but it's like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 19, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Just like Muslims can't murder either,


Yes, they can. Murder is a sin that can be forgiven in some cases if God wills it and if repentance is earnestly sought. Homosexuality is a lifestyle, not a single act. 



GHook93 said:


> yet honor killing is rabid in your demonic religion!


Seeing as how no part of Islamic scripture condones "honor killing", I condemn in the strongest terms whatever demonic religion you're talking about. 

_They are losers indeed who kill their children foolishly without knowledge, and forbid that which Allah has provided for them, forging a lie against Allah. They indeed go astray, and are not guided._ - 6:140​


GHook93 said:


> Get over it, your religion is hypocritical!


If that's the case, then you should be able to base your arguments on the religion's actual teachings rather than cultural practices or social trends that you illogically assume are part and parcel of Islam.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 20, 2010)

Alexander the Great conquered Afghanistan and left a legacy.  This included homosexual practice.  These boys are only a small part of the homosexual scene in Afghanistan.  I have read accounts of US soldiers freaked out by hill tribesmen coming on to them.  It is a cultural norm there.
But suicide bombing is not a cultural norm in Islamic cultures.  It is an artificial construct from recent times.  One cannot commit suicide and be a good Muslim.  To say otherwise is to distort Islam.


----------



## Neser Boha (Jun 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punished&#8212;or they are murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. What a stretch!  From a documentary on nasty behavior of former Northern Alliance fighters to "Islam's pederasty" and "multiculturalism is a joke"?

Do you even possess the capability to understand the difference between correlation and causation and how one of these does and the other does not relate to this entire post?  How about hyperbole and bullshit?  Do you understand those?

I didn't see the documentary, but from what you've blurted out, it seems that this is the practice of some former NA fighters that have come to Afgh. from other countries to fight the Ruskies.  Tell me, how does this have anything to do with any 'culture' or even Islam?  You really need to brush up on your nonexistent 'critical thinking' - another advanced term for you.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 20, 2010)

Neser Boha said:


> Wow. What a stretch!  From a documentary on nasty behavior of former Northern Alliance fighters to "Islam's pederasty" and "multiculturalism is a joke"?
> 
> Do you even possess the capability to understand the difference between correlation and causation and how one of these does and the other does not relate to this entire post?  How about hyperbole and bullshit?  Do you understand those?
> 
> I didn't see the documentary, but from what you've blurted out, it seems that this is the practice of some former NA fighters that have come to Afgh. from other countries to fight the Ruskies.  Tell me, how does this have anything to do with any 'culture' or even Islam?  You really need to brush up on your nonexistent 'critical thinking' - another advanced term for you.



So you haven't seen the film mentioned.  You know nothing about cultural conditions in Afghanistan in regard to homosexuality.  And yet that won't stop you from making assumptions and slamming the OP?  Wow, are you ignorant.


----------



## teapartysamurai (Jun 20, 2010)

Kalam said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Just like Muslims can't murder either,
> ...


 
I suggest you all see "Islam: What the West Needs to Know" to understand this fraud.

There is a differnce between Mohammed's "Mecca writings" and Mohammed's "Medina writings."

In Mecca, Mohammed had no power (as of yet) and he wrote of getting along and tolerance.  But by the time Mohammed moved to Medina, he was an all powerful warlord and boy did his tone change!

Then he wrote the "verse of the sword" and how Muslims should kill Jews, and very violent things like that.  

He also wrote that verses he wrote later supersede the verses he wrote earlier.  

Thus when muslims tell you the Q'ran is a non violent book and show you verses that supposedly support that, DON'T YOU BELIEVE IT.  

Read LATER in the Q'ran and you find that's a big lie, which btw, Muslims are allowed to lie to "infidels" and that means you and me.


----------



## Sunshine (Jun 20, 2010)

chanel said:


> Fuck you. Only a very sick individual would equate this atrocity with Republicans. What is wrong with you?
> 
> Sad story tps. Have you read the Kite Runner or the sequel? Heartbreaking





California Girl said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you. Only a very sick individual would equate this atrocity with Republicans. What is wrong with you?
> ...




Sadly, this kind of thinking is not unusual.  I posted on a board a few  years back in which a poster was adamant that child sexual abuse in Asian countries is merely a cultural manifestation, and therefore not at all wrong as long as it stays there.  

Unfortunately, we have plenty of Americans who go to other countries for the sole purpose of availing themselves of this disgusting practice.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punishedor they are murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read the book by Ms. Chesler, and found it revealing.

She was married to an Afghan, and lived in Afghanistan.


Islam is a highly sexually repressed religion, but there are outlets such as prescribed rape.

And, contrary to the posts of our friend Kalam, the Koran has passaages which promise homosexual sex in the afterlife.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 20, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> [
> 
> And, contrary to the posts of our friend Kalam, the Koran has passaages which promise homosexual sex in the afterlife.



Is that the reward or the punishment?


----------



## Neser Boha (Jun 20, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. What a stretch!  From a documentary on nasty behavior of former Northern Alliance fighters to "Islam's pederasty" and "multiculturalism is a joke"?
> ...



Lemme get this straight. By attacking my stance you are by natural and logical extension supporting the OP's ridiculous exaggeration, right? Therefore, according to you, it is correct to assume that since a few sexually repressed and perverted catholic priests abuse a few boys around the western world (in every 'wester' country), Christianity and the western 'culture' is perverted and sexually repressed.  Right?  Yeah, that is how laughable of a stretch the demented OP is making, darling.

And no, I don't need to see the documentary in question to figure all of this out.  A few ounces of gray matter are plenty enough to do so.


----------



## Neser Boha (Jun 20, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> > them off the street. When they try to escape, they are found and punished&#8212;or they are murdered.
> ...



All of religion is a bunch of repressed, perverted, nonsensical bullshit.  I really like seeing you Jesus loving freaks making yourself feel better by picking on your smaller crippled brother, Islam.

Fuck all of religion.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 20, 2010)

Neser Boha said:


> Fuck all of religion.



As a leftist you say that, but you only attack two Christianity and Judaism, while your left leaning cowardness makes you protect the most brutal religion of the modern day - ISLAM! 

You may say fuck all religions, but you really mean fuck Christianity and Judaism, but praise Allah!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2010)

Neser Boha said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > teapartysamurai said:
> ...



1.  I'm surprised at the relapse in your vocabulary; you are usually more articlulate. Must be a particular dislike for religion.

2. "...on your smaller crippled brother, Islam" By what definition is Islam smaller than Christianity, and certainly, Judaism?

3. Would you be including the secular religion, Liberalism?

4. My surprise is extended to your lack of realization that an unbridled hedonism has, traditionally, been kept in check, within bounds, by religion, morality, law, and, often, the necessity to work hard based on the fear of want.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



A reward for the observant. 

I would be happy to provide the suras (verses) if you wish.

Whether it involves a reward or punishment for the boy who is used, is undisclosed, as is the same for the 72 virgins...


----------



## The Rabbi (Jun 20, 2010)

Neser Boha said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Neser Boha said:
> ...



Nope.
I am attacking your ignorance and stupidity.  And you help me every step of the way.


----------



## Neser Boha (Jun 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck all of religion.
> ...



You just can't resist making a fool out of yourself, can you?


----------



## Neser Boha (Jun 20, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



1. I find simpler language more succinct at times.  I do truly harbor very negative feelings towards organized religion, even though I do give it (them) credit where credit is due. I think it's beyond ridiculous demonizing one without acknowledging all the sick perverted SHIT in all the others as they're all pretty much on par in those terms.  
2. Smaller as in younger.  
3. I don't consider it a religion.  
4. I understand the historical function of religion, thank you very much.


----------



## eagleseven (Jun 20, 2010)

You are shocked, SHOCKED that a _warlord_ takes sex slaves? Seriously?

P.S. President Karzai is _Khan_ of the Popolzai clan...aka a warlord.


----------



## Kalam (Jun 20, 2010)

teapartysamurai said:


> I suggest you all see "Islam: What the West Needs to Know" to understand this fraud.



What an unmistakably American attitude. Why bother learning about something when you can reinforce your preconceived notions with a book full of talking points? 

The issue with those is that you make yourself look foolish in front of people who know what they're talking about.



teapartysamurai said:


> There is a differnce between Mohammed's "Mecca writings" and Mohammed's "Medina writings."


Then I suggest you provide a passage from these "Medina writings" that contradicts what is written in the ayah I posted.



teapartysamurai said:


> In Mecca, Mohammed had no power (as of yet) and he wrote of getting along and tolerance.  But by the time Mohammed moved to Medina, he was an all powerful warlord and boy did his tone change!
> 
> Then he wrote the "verse of the sword" and how Muslims should kill Jews, and very violent things like that.


It's always so encouraging to see a kafir who really seems to grasp the nuances of the Islamic religion. I'd thank you more, but I have to go kill some Jews so I can meet my quota before night prayers. 



teapartysamurai said:


> He also wrote that verses he wrote later supersede the verses he wrote earlier.
> 
> Thus when muslims tell you the Q'ran is a non violent book and show you verses that supposedly support that, DON'T YOU BELIEVE IT.


No, everyone would be much better off believing your unsourced claims.



teapartysamurai said:


> Read LATER in the Q'ran and you find that's a big lie, which btw, Muslims are allowed to lie to "infidels" and that means you and me.


Where does the Qur'an allow me to "lie to infidels"?


----------



## Kalam (Jun 20, 2010)

PoliticalChic said:


> Islam is a highly sexually repressed religion, but there are outlets such as prescribed rape.


As per which Qur'anic injunction or authentic hadith?



PoliticalChic said:


> And, contrary to the posts of our friend Kalam, the Koran has passaages which promise homosexual sex in the afterlife.


I remember you posting something like this earlier. You must have either repressed your memory of the incident or overlooked the post in which your nonsense was proved wrong.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 22, 2010)

It is what it is


Question :

    Hadith 3.718 : I saw Abu Said and asked him about coitus interrupts. Abu Said said, "We went with Allah's Apostle, in the Ghazwa of Bani Al-Mustaliq and we captured some of the 'Arabs as captives, and the long separation from our wives was pressing us hard and we wanted to practice coitus interruptus. We asked Allah's Apostle (whether it was permissible). He said, "It is better for you not to do so. No soul, (that Allah has) destined to exist, up to the Day of Resurrection, but will definitely come into existence."
    Does this mean that the Companions of the Prophet (SAW) didn't commit adultery when they practiced 'azl with the captive girls?. 


Answer :

    Praise be to Allaah.  

    Firstly: 

    This hadeeth was narrated by al-Bukhaari (2542) from Ibn Muhayreez who said: I saw Abu Saeed (may Allaah be pleased with him) and I asked him. He said: We went out with the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) on the campaign of Banu al-Mustaliq, and we captured some prisoners from among the Arabs. We desired women and the period of abstention was hard for us, and we wanted to engage in azl (coitus interruptus). We asked the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) and he said, There is no point in doing that, for there is no soul which Allaah has decreed should exist until the Day of Resurrection but it will come into existence.
    According to another report, They captured some female prisoners and wanted to be intimate with them without them becoming pregnant. They asked the Prophet (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) about azl and he said, There is no point in doing that, for Allaah has decreed who should be created until the Day of Resurrection. 

    This hadeeth was also narrated by Muslim (1438), whose version says: We captured some women of the Arabs and we had been abstinent for a long time; and we wanted to be able to sell them, but we wanted to engage in intimacy with coitus interruptus. We said, Shall we do that when the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) is among us without asking him about it? So we asked the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) and he said, There is no point in doing that, for Allaah has not decreed that any soul should be created until the Day of Resurrection but it will come into existence. 

    It may be understood from the hadeeth that those who wanted to engage in azl did so for two reasons: they did not want the women to become pregnant, and they wanted to be able to sell them  if a slave woman got pregnant she could not be sold. 

    It may also be understood that azl (coitus interruptus) does not change anything. If Allaah decrees that a child should be born, water (semen) will come out before the man realizes it. 

    Secondly: 

    Allaah has permitted intimacy with a slave woman if the man owns her. This is not regarded as adultery as suggested in the question. Allaah says, describing the believers (interpretation of the meaning): 

    those who guard their chastity (i.e. private parts, from illegal sexual acts)

    Except from their wives or (the slaves) that their right hands possess,__ for then, they are free from blame

    [al-Muminoon 23:5] 

    What is meant by those whom their right hands possess is slave women or concubines.  See also question no. 10382, 12562. 

    Once this is understood, it should be noted that what is suggested in the question, that this was zina, never occurred to the Sahaabah (may Allaah be pleased with them). What they were asking about was the ruling on practicing azl with the slave women whom they had acquired in the course of jihad. 

    Moreover azl may be done with a concubine or with a wife, if she agrees to that. See question no. 11885. 

    And Allaah knows best. 

Q

My friend told me that if there is a islamic battle and after winning that battle if muslims capture some women they are free to do whatever they want to do with them...

then they are free to do whatever they want to do with them. i.e have sex without marriage or marry them or kill them or free them or do what ever they please. Is this true. Please narrate any instances if this is true

A    Slavery was prevalent long before the advent of Nabi (Sallallaahu Alayhi Wasallam) and Nabi (Sallallaahu Alayhi Wasallam) left it to exist even after his attaining prophethood. But Nabi (Sallallaahu Alayhi Wasallam) adopted many schemes to abolish it e.g. continuously encouraging the Sahabah (Radhiallaahu Anhu) to free the slaves and also laying down many conditions for possessing one.

    If an Islamic battle breaks out in which the Muslims attain booty which includes women, then the leader will distribute the booty amongst the participants. If a person receives a slave girl in his share allocated to him by the leader then he has the option of either freeing her or keeping her for his own needs, which includes having intimate relations with her without the need for Nikah (i.e. if she is a Muslim, Christian or Jew). The owner and leader both are not allowed to kill the slave girl.

    In the present age it is difficult to find Sharee slave girls as the rules and regulations of owning slaves are not found, therefore it is not permissible to buy any man or woman nor have intimate relationships with such women without performing Nikah with her first. (Fataawaa Rahimiyyah, Vol. 1, Page 50-58)

    and Allah Ta'ala Knows Best

    Mufti Muhammad Ashraf
    Darul Ifta  Jameah Mahmoodiya, Springs


----------

